# O/U best buy



## outdoor2011 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am wanting to buy a O/U shotgun. I was wondering what the best one is for the cheapest price. I was thinking the stoeger condor, but am not sure. Still haven't decided though.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

How about a Browning Superposed for $800?


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a 12 & 20 gauge Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U. I love them ....around $500 giver er take .....the only complaint is that the wood isnt the best quality which I agree...it does scratch a little easier than i would like but they shoot nicely for me....I picked up my 12 g at Gander in Mankato and the 20g at Scheels in Mankato....so far so good


----------



## Bullock Outdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I bought a brand new nickel 12 ga. O/U Baikal years ago before Remington starting importing them and calling them Spartans. I have really liked that gun especially for the $410.00 that I paid for it. I am not sure what the price tag is on them now but for a cheap O/U you can't go wrong with one.


----------

